# Be original, the top ideas from the past years



## rocklobster (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's an infographic about some of the top halloween costumes from the past couple years I found. But if you are lacking on the creativity, you can recycle these (I'm probably going that route and doing Mad Men)








via Tripped Media


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I found that interesting and pretty accurate


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

That's pretty cool! I went as a female Jack Sparrow in '03. That was one of my most fun costumes.

I'm thinking of doing a female Sherlock Holmes this year, at least for work. What do you think, too cliche after the RDJ movie?


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

ah neat and amusing as well lol my ideas for costumes are usually something i enjoy or find or put together for this year im excited hehehehehehheehhehe last year i was skeleton from lady gaga born this way video hehehe oh how i love dressing up for halloweeeeennn hehehehehe


----------

